

Should VC-backed founders go hungry with tiny salaries? - eportnoy
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eliportnoy/2013/07/18/should-startup-founders-go-hungry/

======
phdtree
"If they pay the two co-founders $150k instead of $100k each, that’s an
incremental ~$120k (including additional taxes and benefits) in salaries over
an entire year. That’s 10% of the raise. Hardly meaningful in the context of
burn, but hugely impactful to the entrepreneurs."

I thought founders are encouraged to take minimum salary like $30K a year, I
would consider $100K a year extremely nice.

